# triggering birth



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

my last post made me wonder what are some things that can trigger birth for livebearers, particularly platys?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ware changes, What tem changes and stress are some big factors


----------

